# Gear change



## jonse

Has any one had there gear change become stiff, I have spray greased the joints at lever end, but think it might be the cables dragging, the gear leaver wont pivot hardly at all and needs a firm hand to change gear it seems to have got worse since coming back from Morocco


----------



## cabby

First question is it the same with engine switched off.
second, is there a faulty earth strap or straps, making the cables partly earthing.Have you been into an area where sand or grit could have got into the mechanism,it could be the lever arm in the bell housing.
Can you disconect the cables at the g/box end to check movement at the g/lever end and then the g/box end lever movement.
If they are free moving, then yes it is the cables.
If you can test this yourself then it will save you the cost of a highly trained mechanic, well from the price they charge you hope they are. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Dethleffs

We had the same problem when I took it in for service they said that they cleaned and greased all the gear linkages and it has been ok ever since. Think they charged about an hours labour.


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Jonse

If you have the JTD 2.8 what you need to do is get in the drives seat pull the clutch peddle up towards you as far as it will go then stamp on it and try that.

The clutch has a self-adjuster and sometimes gets stuck that’s the best way of describing it. 

This is no joke I’ve dune it and it works.

Hope this helps 

Regards
Ray


----------



## jonse

*Gear Change*

Thanks for the replies, will look into the suggestions but wont be straight away have spray greased the top linkages no different ,


----------



## 747

I don't know what model you have but if it is the 2.5 (ie, older model) then it could be caused by water getting into the engine compartment. If that is what it looks like, it could have got into the gearbox as well. 

That fault has ruined a few gearboxes so check it.


----------



## nikangie

Had a similar occurance with my Swift Lifestyle 630G 2.8JTD Fiat Ducato a couple of years ago. Gear lever very stiff and difficult to select gears. It turned out to be worn fibre pads in the gear linkage towards the gearbox, and this occured and got progressively worse after a winter trip to Scotland in icy (and very road salty and gritty ) conditions. I was mightily relieved as the bill was around £230 at a Fiat Commercial garage...mostly labour the parts were only a few quid ! Could this be your problem ?


----------



## Stokewalker

Hi Jonse, did you sort it out in the end?
I've got a 2007 swift bolero on a 2.3 Ducato Multijet...really difficult to get 5th on the extreme right...and reverse on extreme left..gear knob is now loose from tugging at it...

Stokes


----------



## jonse

*gear change*

Seems to have become a lot easier after spraying all the connections inside and out side with three in one and spray grease,not the white grease, and then changing through the gears while stationery no engine running clutch depressed, not wd40 this does effect rubber parts, I would only use this for electrics, as good as before I had the problem  The grease was Halfords spray grease for chains and locks


----------



## wackywyco

Hi Stokes, if its just those two gears, check the engine mounting haven't worn and dropped


----------



## Stokewalker

Thanks jonse & wackiewyco..
Will check engine mountings..regarding spray greasing of links, I'm not particularly practical with mechanics..is this something that a mobile mechanic could do for me or do I need a specialist with a ramp??


----------



## Stokewalker

Thanks Guys for responses...jonse, does tha van need to go on a ramp to grease up the linkages??


----------



## andyandsue

*had exaxtly same prob with2008 ducatto*

after 3 ski seasons of salt and grit had same probs. garage cleaned linkages under floor and regreasesd and now it as smooth as butter 1 hour labour at same time as MOT


----------

